# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  طول دوره های تخصص پزشکی

## It is POSSIBLE

سلام دوستان، وقت همگی بخیر، 2 تا سوال دارم که ممنون میشم عزیزایی که جوابشونو می دونن بهم بگن، مرسی

1- طول دوره های مختلف تخصص پزشکی چند ساله؟
و 2- اگه بعد از تمام کردن دوره ی پزشکی عمومی بلافاصله دوره تخصص قبول بشی امکانش هست که طرحت موکول بشه به بعد از گذروندن دوره ی تخصص یا حتما باید 2 سال طرحو طی کنی بعدش تو آزمون تخصص شرکت کنی؟

----------


## kimiagar

*نفرات برتر کنکور بشی یا علوم پایه یا دستیاری طرح لازم نیس اصن
پیچوندشم شنیدم با عقد کردن و ازدواج میشه به تعویق انداخت*

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

Up

----------

